# I highly recomend this



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

4:30 PM - 5:30 PM Waterfowl Banding 
Friday, August 2 Learn about some of the important data that has been retrieved from waterfowl banding efforts and what it means to the National Wildlife Refuge System and the public. This is the only offering of this workshop. Pre-registration is required. Located in the Wildlife Workshop. 
Pre-registration Required

http://www.sullyshillbirdfest.com/events-2002.htm


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Fetch where is this at?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It is at Devils Lake - Sullys Hill - Near Ft Totten

See the Link at the bottom of the post above


----------

